# fallopian tube mass mistaken for ectopic pregnancy?



## itsajenism (May 21, 2005)

Trying to keep this as short as possible; starting with my questions, and then explaining why I'm asking.

-- Has anyone been diagnosed with an ectopic pregnancy only to find out that what they saw is some "unknown" mass in the fallopian tube?
-- Similar experiences with fallopian tube masses without being diagnosed with a pregnancy and/or ectopic pregnancy?
-- If so, did you ever find out what it was?
-- If not you personally, do you know of anyone who has?
-- Information or Resources you might have?

My "Story" and why I'm asking even though it might be a long shot:

-- DH and I decided to TTC in October.
-- BFP November 25
-- Light brown spotting December 5 which gradually increased and turned red yesterday
-- Midwife sent me in for an "emergency" ultrasound
-- Ultrasound Tech diagnosed me as having an ectopic pregnancy
-- Several phone calls later between the Midwife and I and the Midwife and her OB/GYN, they decided to not risk anything and send me into the ER last night
-- After 7 hours in the ER, another Ultrasound and blood work, they ruled out ectopic pregnancy, but they "don't know" what the fallopian tube mass is.
Apparently the size of the mass in my fallopian tube is too large to be a sac/fetus for my HCG levels to only be at 177 (at 7 weeks pregnant).

-- I have now been diagnosed with a "normal" spontaneous abortion/miscarriage... a "possible" cyst on my right ovary (which I know can be/is completely normal in women of child-bearing age)... and a "strange/unknown" mass in my fallopian tube.

Because I was ruled out of ectopic pregnancy based on my HCG levels and not having isolated pain on my right side, the ER sent me home.
I asked several questions about it (including many different possible risks, what I can do next, who I can talk to/see about it), which no one could answer, or provide me with any help on who I could contact for more information. Many of my questions were answered with "I don't know, but because you don't have any pain, you should be ok" or something similar.
They also wouldn't tell me why a mass inside of a fallopian tube is not of any risk of growing and rupturing it, when an ectopic pregnancy is..?

Luckily my midwife is going to help as much as she can, but at this point I'm not sure where else I can turn/what to look into. It seems that because I don't have any pain - only slight tenderness when pushed on - I can't get any answers from anyone. Honestly, I don't feel that pain _has to be_ a requirement to look into something further (especially "strange/unknown" masses) and am frustrated that this seems to be the case.

Maybe I'm grasping at straws. I don't know.
Maybe I will have to live with the [lack of] answers I got until I experience real pain from it.

I'm sad about the miscarriage.







And I'm frustrated and angry that the numerous OB/GYNS I talked to last night don't seem interested at all in helping me.

[Disclaimer: I realize I'm not a Doctor and don't feel that I am taking this any more/less serious than I should. I am not trying to self diagnose, I'm just trying to be proactive with my health. My intentions are NOT to be diagnosed on a message board... but only for possible similar experiences so I have more ideas of what to look into with my midwife.
Yes, I have been googling as well.]


----------



## cc_mama (May 22, 2007)

I did have an ectopic pregnancy but when it was removed lapriscopically they also discoved a fibroid(designated as such by pathology) between my uterus and my ovary. Dr. said it was open enough to allow sperm through - she wouldn't say that it wasn't open enough to allow the fertilized egg down to the uterus - but I think that was probably the case.

You can see pictures on my thread here: http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1006573

I'm guessing the concern is that the mass will result in an ectopic pregnancy. Lapriscopic surgery can be done to explore/examine the mass. I'd assume another option is to just wait but you'd have to be closely monitored if you got pregnant again to make sure it's not ectopic.

HTH


----------

